# Lego Movie Enneagram Types



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Feel free to disagree.

Emmet-1w9

Wyldstyle-4w3

Vitrivus-5w4

Metalbeard-6w7

Unikitty-9w8

Batman-8w7

Bruce Wayne-3w4

Superman-3w2

Wonder Woman-1w2

Green Lantern-2w1

Han Solo-7w8

C-3P0-6w5

Lando-3w4

President Business-1w2

Man Upstairs-5w4

The Kid-4w5

Good Cop-2w1

Bad Cop-8w7

Octan Robot-1w9

80's Spaceman-5w6


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought Emmet was a caricature of 6w7 sp>so, 369. I don't remember a lot about the others, but Wyldstyle didn't strike me as a 4w3, but I can't offer an alternative.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

I always saw Emmet as quite the So-dominant Type 9, especially in the opening parts of the movie. 

His coworkers described him as essentially a non-entity in the interrogation scene and he just sort of accepted everything around him. I feel like a Type 6 would not have such an orderly and clear mental landscape (not that this is some kind of praise for 6s; the problem would be more along the lines of "you have so many societal things you've absorbed into your brain that it's hard to find your intuition anywhere in here").


----------

